# Hi-Roll Cottage - Surrey - March 2015



## brickworx (Mar 12, 2015)

So, I hear the 'no car' ban has been lifted.....cool, as I can now post this explore from late last year.

Another Stufish tip (Cheers mate) led me here and I enjoyed it immensely. The house was beyond f**ked up but the auto parts where the best parts.....a most enjoyable afternoon out.

On with pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649838948622/show/


House by Brickworx, on Flickr



DoorWays by Brickworx, on Flickr



RightTyper by Brickworx, on Flickr



OpenSpaces by Brickworx, on Flickr



SingerSonga by Brickworx, on Flickr



SideSiren by Brickworx, on Flickr



2000 by Brickworx, on Flickr



SideShot by Brickworx, on Flickr



DialsAndTings by Brickworx, on Flickr



WagonForTheDead by Brickworx, on Flickr



TheyCallMeTheRoller by Brickworx, on Flickr


ManAtTheWheel by Brickworx, on Flickr



Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh wow! Nice find there Stu8fish and great photos Brickworx! Lots to see here. I'm still to come across a car graveyard as such! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is a nice find and well photographed. I could spend ages here!


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 12, 2015)

Quite freaky seeing you at the wheel. Didn't spot you straight away.
Great photos.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 12, 2015)

*A couple from me.*

A nice afternoon mooch. The first time I visited the owner who lives a couple of doors away was sweeping the concrete apron around the house, apparently he does this regularly. 
A visit the following day revealed a super spot that will always remain codenamed.
Here are a couple of pics from my visit. 


RR by stu8fish, on Flickr


Undertaker cottage. by stu8fish, on Flickr


FG Leyland by stu8fish, on Flickr


Stop u ain't going nowhere by stu8fish, on Flickr


Roberts Radio. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Running lights. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Sacked. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Bottle it. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Twilight Wheels by stu8fish, on Flickr


1973 by stu8fish, on Flickr


Soft or Loud. by stu8fish, on Flickr

As I said this site will always remain codenamed as the elderly owner visits regularly and to try and stop the thieves and caravan dwellers from ransacking the place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 12, 2015)

That's superb from both of you..got a bit of everything in there


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 13, 2015)

Fantastic set there Stu8fish! really nicely photographed


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2015)

Fantastic set both of you! Glad you decided to share this with us! 
Does a Rolls have two tones of horn then? Mad! 
Brilliant stuff guys!


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicely Done, great pics from you both, I was awfully tempted to say Rust in peace after seeing the shot of the bone wagon, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 13, 2015)

UrbanX;303636Does a Rolls have two tones of horn then? Mad! )[/QUOTE said:


> Actually very useful! Drove an old Rolls as a Taxi in my student days, the soft tone was a very good way of alerting your clients without waking the neighbours. It was also useful in warning the wayward pedestrian, without scaring them out of their skin as they blundered off the pavement.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Great classics! Excellent report from both of you.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Mar 15, 2015)

This is lovely! Great pics from you both.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 16, 2015)

This place looks ace, fabulous shots from both of you


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 16, 2015)

Great set of pics especially the one of the roller.


----------

